# Porqué se calienta un mosfet?



## pablo12342 (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola a todos!

Quiero controlar la presión de una bomba de 12V y 1A mediante PWM, tengo a la mano el  IRFP2550, pero se calienta demaciado. La capacidad de este mosfet es hasta de 30A.

Tendrá algo que ver la polarización? porque la extación sale directa desde un pic (5V), no tiene ninguna resistencia, tampoco en Drain ni en Source, solo tengo un diodo de 2A polarizado inversamente respecto a la bomba.

Podrían darme cierta luz u orientación al respecto??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2012)

estas seguro que esos 30A son continuos o de pico?

Si son de pico y vos lo estás haciendo laburar a 1A pero continuo...tal vz se caliente por eso.

probá colocarle un disipador de calor...grande...y si aun calienta pero funciona bien...ponele un cooler como de computadora

P/D: muchas veces que la capacidad de conducir corriente sea muy elevada, no significa que a baja corriente no va a calentar...si te fijás, está conduciendo unos 12W...esa potencia sirve para disipar mucho calor...

no se si me explico.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno el calentamiento de tu semiconductor se debe a que esta trabajando en zona lineal.
Vale decir, debes conocer la tension Vgs. necesaria para lograr una correcta conmutacion, y segun parece 5V. de excitacion es pobre. Pues si el mismo tiene una Imax. de 30A y solo opera con 2A. Deberia mantenerse a temp. ambiente. 
Sube un esquema en formato imagen para poder apreciar mejor.


----------

